# Petco/Petsmart Coupons. Maybe other shops also.



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

Since a few people had loss their job(s), I thought it would be great to help out others to get supplies/food for their pets. With this thread, whenever you get any coupons for any shops, please post them up. For me, I have Petco and Petsmart.

Sorry the file size is too big for attachments so I had to use megaupload

Petsmart have 15% off with no minimum purchase, 15% off grooming, and 15% off merchandises that are not dog/cat food with a purchase of $60 or more (no point in using this when you can use the first one.


*Petco*





Quality foods I feed my dogs.

*Petsmart-* 
Blue Buffalo

*Petco-*
Solid Gold
Wellness

Any others, please post and help out other pet owners.

*Also both shops will take either stores' coupons as they are competitors.*


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

This is actually against the rules. See the void if copied part? I'm sure the PetSmart one is as well. We do not take copied or printed coupons. 

It's easy to get your own coupon though - PetPerks cards are free.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

It's actually legal. If you look up the image location of the Petco Coupons, it's straight from Petco themselves. How else will you be able to use the coupons, bring your laptop? Petco usually sends them out via email and to end this conversation, I used it last week without a problem. It's not just me, but hundreds of other users on deals sites printed these out and uses them whenever they are available.

Also in the Petsmart there is no "void if copy", which they just started to send electronically to save on trees. The reason for these coupons are because sometimes both shops sends out coupons depending on how much you spend at their stores. So people that doesn't spend alot of often do not really get them.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

You're supposed to print your one coupon, not give it to everyone else to print - thus, making copies. 

You can do it if you want, I'm just pointing out the fact that it's not how they're intended to be used. 

I think you had posted this before and someone else commented that you have to have the PALS card to use the coupon at PetCo, but I don't know about that.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

Since it is digital, it's tough to avoid having one person/household rule on it. But since the point of the thread is to help out other members who might needs that extra few bucks off. I am sure the shops are happy to get more customers walking in their stores then not going at all. 

The other post I made had the expired coupons, and I would like to keep updating this thread if people are interested. And for the people who doesn't shop there, please go make yourself a PALS and Petperks Card. They are free and only takes less than 5 minutes to be activated.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

If you read the fine print of the coupon it says single use. That bar code number may be specific to that coupon so if someone was to print it out the coupon could be useless.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

I used this last week, and even provided the coupons to the person behind me in line. Went smooth as butter. I guess members in this forum have ethics and doesn't care about saving a few bucks or more. 

You can find these coupons in popular deal sites like Fatwallet.com and Slickdeals.net with great usage success.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

XyKo said:


> I guess members in this forum have ethics


What a great compliment. Thanks.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

As a former Loss Prevention Investigator I can tell you that indeed these coupons are considered counterfiet if others copy your coupon. The store is not supposed to honor them and you could be charged with fraud. Yes we have ethics here, thank you.


----------



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

Like the employees at either store would really care.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If they were smart they would, they can lose their jobs for accepting these knowing they are counterfeit. I've done many investigations that have ended with the cashier, lead or Managers losing their jobs for just this type of thing. Anyone that runs a register at these chains is trained by their LP people on what to look for and what they can or can't accept before they ever get to open the drawer the first time.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

XyKo said:


> I guess members in this forum have ethics and doesn't care about saving a few bucks or more.


Oh noooo! Not...MORALS!


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

jesirose said:


> This is actually against the rules. See the void if copied part? I'm sure the PetSmart one is as well. We do not take copied or printed coupons.
> 
> It's easy to get your own coupon though - PetPerks cards are free.


Uh, that petsmart one is not legal at all and trust me, any petsmart employee is going to know on sight that that was a copied coupon. 

They are special coupons given to employees certain times of year and any employee is going to recognize it and realize you are tyring to pull one over on them. I doubt the employee or manager will accept it. THey are only take in certain circumstances anyways and the store would get in major trouble if they accepted them any other time.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

tigress said:


> Uh, that petsmart one is not legal at all and trust me, any petsmart employee is going to know on sight that that was a copied coupon.
> 
> They are special coupons given to employees certain times of year and any employee is going to recognize it and realize you are tyring to pull one over on them. I doubt the employee or manager will accept it. THey are only take in certain circumstances anyways and the store would get in major trouble if they accepted them any other time.


I didn't even look at the Petsmart ones- they're the employee coupons? Ha! What a joke. Yeah, that would never work.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

They are Friends and Family. Don't tell me you have never use Friends and Family coupons...


----------



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

Petsmart blows anyways, yay Petco!


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

XyKo said:


> They are Friends and Family. Don't tell me you have never use Friends and Family coupons...


I'm telling you, I know those are for petsmart employee's friends and family (and in general also have a spot on one side to put the employee's number so they'd need that anyways to use it!). You may be able to get away with the last one which apparently is an internet one (that's new), but the other ones are going to be recognizable to people int he store that you are trying fraudulant coupons and unless you get a new employee they won't even need a bulliten to tell them to watch out for it to know those are fraudulant.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I would be more impressed if everyone shared sites that offer freebies and coupons instead of offering coupons that aren't made for public use.

I spread the word about freebies- I get freebies in the mail all the time for free samples of _good_ dog food, the dog food I can't afford...

Not to sound like I'm trying to spam anyone, but if anyone's interested, I use two sites that produced good quality samples and free stuff for a wide variety of products; Please PM me.

As far as those coupons, I appreciate the heads-up and the help, but I doubt those coupons would work, and knowing there's a good chance I'd get in trouble- Thanks, but no thanks. : )


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

saintnoel said:


> Petsmart blows anyways, yay Petco!


yeah, it blows how Petsmart charges 5.99 for the same treats petco sells for 10.99. I also hate how Petsmart actually cares about their small pets.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

XyKo said:


> They are Friends and Family. Don't tell me you have never use Friends and Family coupons...



And if you were in my store passing fraudulent coupons I'd detain you and call the police. It's fraud plain and simple just as if you had a stolen credit card or checks. Perhaps you don't care of an employee gets fired, I do, it's my job to protect my store(s) and their employees.

It's always better to check the dog food manufacturer to see if they have any coupons you can use at ANY store.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

As a Petsmart employee, we were told to give out the petsmart coupon link to our friends and families, so they may also use the coupons...

On our printed coupon page - "New this year! Visit Petsmart.com/benefits, and print *or email* your own Friends and Family coupons and share the savings."

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

Amen! It's Friends and Family Coupon! Let's just say its another way for companies to bring more revenues in. Or why else would they post it on their website? Maybe Petsmart is strict, but other industry markets welcome anyone to use their FF coupons as long as they know it. How will they be able to track if you have a friend or not who work for the store. 

And for cshellenberger, I wouldn't want to work or visit your store. Have you seen people sharing coupons with each other in your store? Probably not because you are too busy hiding behind your desk browsing the internet. Heck, I have seen employees offering coupons that were used by the person infront. Other times, I have seen customer asking the cashier to scanned coupons after coupons until they work. I just wished someone to use this coupon in your store and get a hassle problem while his friend whom work for the company is standing next to him. Wonder how you will feel.

Lastly, most coupons are leaks from inside/employees to deals sites.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm...Well, I tried to help you out a bit, but you kinda just crossed the line. =)


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm just defending myself by stating that the coupons are legal to use and that many shops doesn't really care if they are printed, etc as long as you have a Petperks/palcard. I am sure they make more money having your information and doing research to what you buy.

Again sorry to be out of line, but from the beginning the point of the thread is to help others whom may not be aware of these savings for their pets.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, I browse on my off time, not while on duty and indeed, you've personally attacked members of our site now and crossed a huge line.


----------

